# Open up your routers: FCC boosts spectrum available to Wi-Fi by 15 percent



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> The FCC voted unanimously to clear restrictions preventing Wi-Fi use in a 100 MHz swath of unlicensed spectrum. The end result is more capacity for wireless networks, especially those using 802.11ac.


Here


----------

